# Meet Beau



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The little stinker came home with us today - about 10 hours worth of driving if you include potty stops. No accidents all the way, (we stopped at non-doggy places) and when we got home you would have thought he owned the place. Slick wood floors, tile floors dark rooms. But he is definitely going to be a handful. Into EVERYTHING and in his crate now screaming like a banshee. (In our bedroom where I am going in a few mintes)

Definitely looks like he will be a saddle-patterned sable to me.

This is him at his breeders home helping her pick some peppers - into everything I say.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow what a cutie and an energizer bunny as well. Have a good night. he is a handsome lad.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

He is so cute! =) Be prepared for a sleepless night.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Oh you can see the devil in that expression! Hope you're having fun!

Lee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG how cute!!! Feel free to send him to me for some pup sitting!!! I promise i'll give him back. Not ready for another full time pup but would LOVE having a pup around again every now and then. He is sooooo adorable. Okay. Got my puppy fix for now.


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Great looking pup


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Did well last night. Juggling dogs right now. (Meeting through the crates until that is no longer interesting. He may meet Grim today because Grim is just fine. Cyra was cool approaching his crate but barked at him when he approached her crate. So he won't get to freely meet her until I am more comfortable with that.

But he wont be spending a lot of time with either of them because he needs to cement a firm bond with me first. He is definitely going to be a handful. Grabbing everything in sight.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Better picture. He met Grim this am who was delightfully indifferent and tolerant but this is a rare still moment-Grim is on the other side of the fence getting a ball. ....Will try to get a puppy stack before he gets much older.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

He is adorable! :wub: And sounds like a lot of fun. Congrats! I look forward to hearing about your adventures together.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is good looking pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

still cant get over how stinkin cute he is!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Love his little curious expression. I wonder what he will turn out to be, a patterned sable?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!

I love the name as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think patterned. Mom is a melanistic black and tan, dad is a black sable - One littermate is black, Beau is sable and two littermates are B&T. So his only choices are black sable or patterned sable. He has faint tarheels and pencil toes which I think will disappear. I dunno, never had a sable as a pup but with all that light brown on his neck? Oh well, doesnt matter. 

Just finished playing with him for a full hour and he is still rarin to go -- So much for puppies being mellow and sleeping all the time. 

He does settle in the crate though but I will need to strike a good balance while working from home. I may buy an x-pen. He just started housebreaking a few days ago and today he went to the door to go out and poo. No house or crate accidents yet. Will have to do a video of him retrieving the ball.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I love the name as well.


I am sure he is in good company. His full name is Beau von den Alten Bergen.

[from memory- could be von dem for all I know but Beau from the old mountains (West Virginia)

We've been calling him Bo-dee - it just fits.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

He is soooooooo adorable, I LOVE sable puppies :wub: If you should not want him anymore then pm me! Lol. Can't wait to watch him grow.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau-first day at the house

Wow

I guess rasing a puppy is like raising a baby; even though it has been 9 years since my last pup it is all coming back. The first night he was like a banshee in his crate. Last night he woke me up ONCE at 4am to go pee and is now learning that mom drinks coffee before playing with dogs. 

He came knowing how to play two ball and tug though I will be asking about proper tugging technique on another thread. Has already learned sit and is sitting at the door before I open it and sitting before he gets his food. He has NOT learned the part about puppies sleeping a lot though. 

Even though yesterday was busy with a lot of ball and tug play, a walk in the woods, meeting and playing with grandkids, meeting Grim (who is very dog neutral), my duaghter's chi, and a neighbors husky....he maybe slept for 20 minutes (though he had opporunity to just chill). He is nonstop into everything. I must admit though he has learned to not jump on the coffee table, or pull on the blinds (the door mat though is a challenge). 

It will still be awhile before he meets Cyra in the open. She is female dog agressive but snarky in general. I know from experience with her that when he is no longer interesting to her she will be ok. Yesterday she went from throwing herself against the bars of the crate when he went by to calmly watching him. He was cool with that as well. Startled but curious, not scared. Last night he was in HIS crate and she was laying down next to it chewing a bone. He and Grim already went for a walk in the woods and an open field (which has chest high weeds) with me and with Grim, he will learn an appropraite distance from me and checking back in, etc. He alternated between following Grim and Staying close to us.

The dynamic with him and Grim will be interesting to see over time. Grim is 8 and just got neutered due to enlarged prostate. Beau will beo growing up intact. I am sure our house will be interesting for a few years to come in that regard. I have had 3 dog (2 male, 1 female) households off and on for years though so I am sure we will be ok.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh he is such a cutie! Congrats and I look forward to hearing more about his adventures!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is soooooo CUTE, congrats!! and when I got masi gosh I hadn't had a puppy in about 9 years to, first it was culture shock LOL,,and she NEVER took a nap either! busy busy busy,,miss those crazy cute puppy days tho)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He is adorable!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good thing he's so cute! Sounds like he's going to have to rely on that when he gets in to trouble


----------



## gsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

Adorable! I hope mine is just as cute.
I pick her up this Saturday!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Bring him to Newberry and WKDK so I can see him!

Powell


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations he is beautiful. Enjoy your new baby and hopefully he won't be too much of a land shark at his young age.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau is now at work with me. Well I hate keeping the little bugger crated but since I telecommute I can take him out throughout the day but at this point he has not learned the rules about electric cords and *my* stuff..........and is 100% attention when he is out. 

But the good thing is he has claimed one pee area and one poop area in my yard! No accidents but then I always found the boys were so much easier to housetrain.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

He's so cute! Congrats on the puppy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Small victory today. Cyra is my 9 year old snarky female. One of the reasons I had originally planned for an older dog is I did not want a puppy to get jumped and I knew she was fine with males. 

Now she has never actually broken another dogs' skin but when we walk I have to do a lot of focus work and she is a dog that cannot meet nose to nose. Even offlead she will go on the offense.

So....today after 4 days, two of them with her choosing to nap by Beau's crate while I worked, we let them meet offlead. YAY. No issues AT ALL. Now I did not let them play. They won't get to play play because I want him to grow up dog neutral but knowing dog language...so he will get lots of exposure to other adult dogs who don't "play" either. Working team dogs.

Very happy. We will continue to work on it until they can e outside like Cyra and Grim can. Sharing a place, but not romping with each other. Puts the burden on me of course to be the source of fun.  

Here is a video of part of my lunchtime walk with Grim and Beau...retrieving some sticks from a gully.

http://youtu.be/J8UrbNVxOEA


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love the dual wagging tails!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

He's too cute!
But threads like these really scare me from owning a puppy.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

how old? i'm looking at a puppy thats should be dark sable too he is 12 weeks but isnt that dark yet still has alot of puppy tan coming through


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau was born July 14. His father was a very dark sable but mother was melanistic B&T so who knows? I am thinking he may wind up as a patterned sable though he could wind up a black sable...(mom carries black too).....the final color/pattern was not part of the selection criteria so I really don't have a clue.....


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

marshies said:


> He's too cute!
> But threads like these really scare me from owning a puppy.


I am having a ball. Just the other night he came running out of the kitchen with a can of soda spewing everywhere and while my husband was cleaning it up, he brought out the rest of the 6 pack. ... reminded husband.....if you can't watch this little fella, better crate him.

Thank God he does settle in the crate because when he is out he is 100% into everything. But I like his spunk.


----------



## Celtic Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

*Beau*

Whatever color he grows into, just love him, and take good care if the little guy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Two more times with Cyra and Beau, one with all three of them. PERFECT! Actually Grim ignores him and Cyra actually herded him away from the corner of the yard where sometimes the neighbor dogs come over and try to fence fight. ....... And She actually let him grab a toy in her mouth (Grim gave him a warning bark on that one, which he respected, then all was good)

My husband I are both with them during these encounters - actually though it will be a long time before left without direct supervision. Beau is growing everyday and will probably start pushing his limits at some point.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Great progress! I love reading the updates.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It really is neat. This is my office. Beau in his crate. Cyra laying down between me and his crate. Grim on my other side Well I can't back my chair out - its kinda tight but a good tight.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it's time to update your signature and let Beau in. :wub:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yesterday was a fun day for Beau. I took off work early to go to a teammates farm for some farm animal socializing.

Before we left he had to learn to climb the ramp and platform to get in the crate in the back of the truck. Peice of cake. (Food conquers all) when he got the hang of it he was running up and down just for the fun of it.

On the way we stopped at Petsmart to pick up some more squeaky toys and he rode in the cart (because you dont know the dogs that people take there and hs is not finished with shots) So we drove down the aisles with squeak squeak squeak..surprised....he seemed quite fine rolling around in the cart.

When we got there we met her goats and chickens (free range large fenced area) and he did want to chase but was more interested in the food I brought so we did sits and focuse work. 

Two of her good adults came out with us and we went on an offlead walk with the high point being the creek where he came out coated with mud and he had to swim for part of it. Talk about the zoomies. He likes water. His breeder had them swimming at 7 weeks.....

We then climbed over some logs, walked over a peice of sheet metal roofing, walked through a ladder on the ground and climbed on some farm equipment. Ended the day meeting one of her horses (a safe one). He was a bit cautious there. He was on lead for this and did not back up or bark but approached slowly with a lot of curiousity. I picked him up and he licked its face then when I put him back down he did a play bow.

Well no pictures...too busy watching him and it was nearing dusk anyway...but a fun time was had by all  --- the ladder on the ground is a good excercise though for helping them know where their feet are and sheet metal is a good slick surface. 

He is learning, too to be with but not play with dogs. Sniff butts and walk together with.....more good dog neutral exposures.

@LaRen - signature updated along with profile picture.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sounds like wonderful environment to test his nerves (which sound terrific!!!) and expose him to lots of great stuff!

Glad he is so promising! And how great that Cyra has mommy instincts!

Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Makes me want to come down for a day out with your guys, sounds like fun!! What great opportunities for little Beau, doesn't sound like he'd have any problems with anything you might throw at him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Working a full time job makes it challenging. Getting ready to do some imprinting on odor then leave for SAR training with Grim (got a late start due to husband having to borrow my truck cause his car got a flat)........Beau can't go yet........team rules  not until he has his rabies shot can he go to training.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?! Nancy he is so stinking cute!


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

he looks exactly like my boy when he was that age now hes 5 and has darkened out alot


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

5 months i mean not 5 years


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wondering how he will turn out sure with that B&T mother 

When I got back from traning with Grim, I went out with Beau for more scent imprinting and a little hunt drive...the PVC pipe contains some human bone as well as a peice of towel and I keep it in the box with my training aids.

It is a really short problem but he is just starting as a wee puppy. Sorry about the quality - shooting into the setting sun and all that. But he is learning to use his nose to hunt for it. I plan on putting the same PVC pipe out in my yard anchored down as negatives. (Those I will stuff with gloves so they have the glove scent on them....gotta cancel out the pipe odor contribution)

Beau scent imprinting - YouTube


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau had his 2nd vet visit and checked out at 30lbs at 14 weeks and 3 days. Vet said he looked real good; if anything he could be a little heavier but she felt his overall muscle was good. ....... I am surprised no worms or anything considering all the time we spend in the woods and in general public areas.

For having had shots he seems pretty much normal tonight. Phew I always sweat that because we did our first lepto.....it is very much endemic here and I hate doing that one but of the vaccines...I have known dogs getting it. .....

So I am hahahahaha trying to keep him mellow tonight. This time of day is his wild hour though.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Its been a few weeks and Beau is now 17 weeks old

Here are some short clips. The first is a short hunt drive clip. I fake threw the ball then dropped it when he was off searching. The second is a throw acorss a ravine. Nothing spectaular just daily stuff.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he has such a handsome smile!! Love that puppy grin at the end of the second video! I think i see a patterned sable coming out....


----------

